# Adopted Dog Wont Leave Crate



## isaac.jordan (Apr 5, 2011)

My girlfriend and I recently adopted Moose. He's an absolutely adorable 4-year-old Shepherd Collie mix. While the folks at the humane society said he would need to be house trained, he appears to be already ( has only had one accident thus far, which I find amazing ). So the thing is...he stays in his crate all day and night. He will come out willingly if he really needs to go out, but other than that he will resist coming out to go on walks (which he seams to really like). When he is in his crate he shies away from us and will sometimes seem to be trying to hide in there. I know it can take adult dogs longer to adjust to new surroundings, but I really don't want to hinder the adjustment process. He just seems so sad whenever we get near him. He has yet to make a sound (other than panting). Has any one else experienced this? Are we doing something wrong letting him be in there all the time? Any help would be great! (oh and the picture was before he discovered his crate )


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for saving the dog. I had a shy dog who lived in my bathroom for 2 months. I didn't rush her. The door was open all the time and she came out when she was ready. Makes sure you not sitting directly in front of the crate door if you are trying to coax out the doggie. That blocks his access and will probably make him uncomfortable. Give him plenty of time to come out on his own but he needs his walks, so youo might try opening the door, standing to the side and throwing out something tasty in front of the crate. Since he is realy scared, it's going to have to be something really good - baken chicken, canned sardines (the no salt kind) etc..
See below for two articles I wrote that might apply to your situation (you might have to extrapolate some of the info)
La Trenda, MA, MHR
Puddin's Training Tips
SAPAWs, San Antonio Express News City Brights

Unsocialized Dog Tips
(These tips also apply to well-adjusted, happy, friendly dogs)

Applies to your own shy dog, a shy dog you meet on the street or volunteering at a shelter.
* Caution - although a shy dog's first response is mostly likely to run away when frightened, a shy dog can and will bite if she or he feels cornered or trapped. Give yourself and the dog an escape route when socializing.

How do you recognize an unsocialized dog? One, some or all of the below:
Tail tucked
Eyes darting and/or wide open
Cowering, ducking
Trembling
Heavy panting
Excessive licking
Backing away from you
When the kennel worker takes me out of my kennel and hands me to you, please just let me walk. The first thing I want to do is go potty. Then I want to smell where everyone else has pottied, then I want to stretch my legs and get used to the idea that a stranger is walking me. If you try to pet me as soon as I come out of the kennel, you will probably frighten me; I will feel trapped and forced into getting petted. Also if you try to comfort me when I’m scared you only reinforce my timid behavior.

Please realize that we don’t have to do anything when we are together. I’m just happy to get out and about. Don’t feel bad if I don’t want to play fetch or jump in the pool or talk to you right away.

If we are in a play area together or a kennel or a house, please give me plenty of space and allow me to come up to you when I’m ready. I’m much more comfortable meeting you on my own terms. I will warm up to you much faster if our meeting isn’t forced. Let me come to you when I’m ready.

Please don’t make any sudden movements. All movements should be slow, flowing and deliberate. Let me know what you are doing at all times.

I feel much more comfortable when we are on the same level. I would really appreciate it if you would sit on the ground or floor for me. Then you don’t look so big and you look much less frightening.

Please don’t look directly at me. Use your peripheral vision if possible. In doggie language, a direct stare means that you are challenging me and looking for a confrontation. Try to keep your side to my side.

Please don’t try to pet me on my head. This can be frightening to me. Once I’m ready to get petted, I will approach you. When I do this, then slowly raise your cupped hand (no straight fingers) towards my chest or shoulder and give me a little scritch. If I don’t cower, then you can try scratching my back. If I try to run off while you are petting me, please let me. I’ll come back when I feel more comfortable.

If I'm frightened, it's best to leave my leash on at all time when we are outside. Even in an enclosed area like a yard. If not, you might have a hard time releashing me or getting me back inside.

What happens if you can’t pick up my leash or get my leash back on?
Please don’t chase or corner me. This will only frighten me more and I might try to bite you
You might want to try hiding the leash and just petting me first; then slip the leash on when I’m not expecting it (slow and deliberate movements)

Since I’m so timid, I might try to escape the first chance I get. If I get loose, please don’t chase me or corner me. This will only frighten me more. Call softly if it doesn't seem to bother. Try walking or crawling backwards towards me. This make me more comfortable.

The link to the 2nd article is below. The article also contains some links to other info on shy dogs.
Shy Puppy


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

Awww, he looks like a sweetheart.

Like you already said, he needs some time to adjust to his new home. I would assume that the issues you're having are related to this. Try reading Cracker's post about getting a rescue dog, it might help you: 

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-rescue-forum/83997-your-rescue-dogs-first.html


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

awww its awsome you saved him  i have never experianced this but i would think just giving him time to adjust and get used to everything is the best and maybe just sitting next to the crate and talking to him about anything i mean i tell my dogs about my day xD or things that are on my mind lol. and maybe just setting a treat out for him to get though like i said these are just ideas, i havent have a dog do this before  good luck though he is a absolute beauty


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Our mini aussie was well socialized as a pup but by the time he was 5mo old it was obvious new people & places freaked him out if he was approached. At home it was made very clear he wasn't comfortable with people in his home. We made a very big effort to socialize him the same we did our eskie but it jsut wasn't in his temperment.

My brother moved to town in January. This was the first time Skyler has seen him. Its been 3mo and Skyler is JUST barely warming up to my brother...a little. Skyler mostly tries to hide in the bedroom, when he comes out we give him quiet, calm but signifianct praises & treats, even if it is only as far as coming to the edge of the livingroom at the end of the hallway. Baby steps. If we are all calm & watching tv then we bring him out with us to sit out in the livingroom. If he seems over the too scared we didn't do it, ONLY after he had some time around my brother & didn't seem scared & we were all quiet (not playing video games). Also, my brother has been picking up the dogs from daycare whenever he can to take them for long walks & to hang out at his apt in neutral territory. Skyler now will come out the livingroom and hang out with us. He is still warming up to my brother but we look at things as a baby step. He also will happily take treats from my brother. when we are at my brother's apt he also started looking for him today - we dropped the dogs off with my brother's roommate while we went to breakfast. Skyler immediatly started to look for Roy & didn't seem at all nervous, he also obviously enjoys the walks with my brother too (walks with head high and with a purpose, seems confident). Baby steps. Each thing he did that was a baby step in the right direction we gave him "atta boys" and a high value treat. I'm just lucky my brother is willing & content to work at skyler's pace. 

Just be patient and let him warm up to you. I would see about sitting a few feet from the crate with high value treats, cooing softly at him, if he makes any motion towards you, toss a treat. 

He sure is a doll....good luck with him but know he has alot of adjustment to do.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If he's dog friendly, and you have a friend with a very well socialized, do friendly dog, then walking them together, and letting them loose in the house can help him come out of his shell. Being around a confident dog will give him confidence. But make sure you KNOW both dogs are dog friendly.

Otherwise, drop high value treats outside of the crate, and let him decide to go get them.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

aww, what a sweetheart. Thank you for adopting him! I'm no expert but I'd say to go slow, offer treats from your hand. Sit by the crate, go slow and see if you can lure him out!


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

I had a rescue dog like that once. I would sit on the floor next to but not directly in front of the crate. I would pretty much ignore her and read a book, play solitaire etc. Eventually she figured out that I wasn't going to do anything to her and came out. I takes a lot of time and patience but he will venture out when he is ready.


----------



## rivera.liset (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi Isaac, 

I realize it's been over a year since you made this post, but my husband and I recently adopted a 3 year old pooch, Ollie, who is exhibiting the same behavior as Moose. We've had him for 3 months and he's made a lot of progress, but once i crate trained him, he loved the crate so much and decided to stay in there permanently. Ollie is a sweet boy with no aggression at all, but he's not socialized and he is terrified of men, strangers, cars, the outdoors, loud noises, etc. He doesn't play, and won't put any sort of toy in his mouth. He does go back and forth between his crate and a bed we have for him in our room, but recently something fell in the bedroom and the noise scared him so much that he refuses to go back in there now. He won't walk around the house. He is potty trained and he's learned a lot of tricks, and has learned to walk on a leash - all things he couldn't/wouldn't do in the beginning. The rescue organization said he was a stray and was likely abused. My questions for you are: 
- How has Moose progressed, is he still in the crate? In general, does he play now, is he less fearful, etc.? And, how long did this take? Any advice you can give me would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!





isaac.jordan said:


> My girlfriend and I recently adopted Moose. He's an absolutely adorable 4-year-old Shepherd Collie mix. While the folks at the humane society said he would need to be house trained, he appears to be already ( has only had one accident thus far, which I find amazing ). So the thing is...he stays in his crate all day and night. He will come out willingly if he really needs to go out, but other than that he will resist coming out to go on walks (which he seams to really like). When he is in his crate he shies away from us and will sometimes seem to be trying to hide in there. I know it can take adult dogs longer to adjust to new surroundings, but I really don't want to hinder the adjustment process. He just seems so sad whenever we get near him. He has yet to make a sound (other than panting). Has any one else experienced this? Are we doing something wrong letting him be in there all the time? Any help would be great! (oh and the picture was before he discovered his crate )


----------

